
A Billionaire in the Oval Office? - divebomb
http://unanimous.ai/a-billionaire-in-the-oval-office/
======
cortexia2
I'd prefer Bloomberg over Trump, but we should not elect billionaires...

~~~
Thetawaves
What is your reasoning? Because they are out of touch with most people? I
would argue that Trump is closely linked with the most 'value' (in money or
financial instruments) in America.

Oh, I see what you're afraid of.

